# It seems I am forgetting the bad parts



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was looking for a thread about Copper's huge chest mass that turned out to be infection instead of a mast cell tumor as originally thought. I wanted to find the picture to post for someone who is facing a similar problem.

I found one of his later threads and while reading it thought "My goodness, he had so very many health problems". I remember his smiles and his courage and his love and don't remember how hard he had it for his last year or so. 

That's a good thing.:yes: 

But, yes I cried all over again reading that thread.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

And that's the way it is supposed to be. The grief is so intense at first, but luckily time brings forth that which should be remembered.....the love, the fun, the SOUL that still is.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree! Especially the last two weeks of Hunter's life, every day driving home I would be in a cold sweat wondering if he would be alive when I got home since he was so sick. But I hardly remember those panicked times. I REALLY remember the snuggles, kisses, tennis ball consumed hours, the off leash hikes.... the good times! Interesting how that happens


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Teresa, I think that the 2 things that I remember most about when you were going through this with Copper was:

1. What a fighter your sweet boy was. He had an amazing will to live for his Mommy and definitely an abundance of courage.

2. His Mommy was such an amazing inspiration to us all. You drove that boy all over the state to vets, specialists and accupuncture. He had the MOST informed Mommy who fought for his life and nursed him through so much.

I know it has been so hard for you to loose that boy. I'm so sorry. But I know that he gave you so much love and beautiful memories.

3.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I remember the same two things that PrincessDI does. 
What a great Mom you were to Copper and how much Copper loved you!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I think it's an amazing and wonderful thing that our memories tend to center around the good parts and banish the bad. It's a good thing, otherwise we would never have the courage to give our hearts away again (and no woman woud ever give childbirth a second try).....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Recently I met a lady from neighborhood and she asked where is Buddy, I started crying and told her my sad story. She said from her own experience once when memories of last couple weeks are faded you gonna feel much, much better. I am glad you cross that line. Of course there will be tears because your love for your boy will never fade.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I blocked out most of the bad parts of Barkley's final days, on purpose, because they are very painful to remember. I took photos of him in his bright cast right after we got him home from getting it and I put them in a separate folder on the computer--I haven't opened to look at them since doing that--too hard to see it knowing what happened just days later. I think not remembering the bad parts is a natural part of grief recovery. It's much nicer to remember those beautiful days where happy memories were made. Somehow, I think our departed dogs want us to focus on those too because they never wanted us to be unhappy or sad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm glad to hear you're remembering the good times with Cooper. I'm not there yet and it will soon be a year since we said good bye to Taz. 

Enjoy those precious times and memories of Cooper.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I was looking for a thread about Copper's huge chest mass that turned out to be infection instead of a mast cell tumor as originally thought. I wanted to find the picture to post for someone who is facing a similar problem.
> 
> I found one of his later threads and while reading it thought "My goodness, he had so very many health problems". I remember his smiles and his courage and his love and don't remember how hard he had it for his last year or so.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean Tersa i cry when i read my post's iloved my girls so much


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Good to hear your happy memories are surfacing =) I was just thinking about you! Hope all is well!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hugs to you Teresa. I revisit Tucker's old threads every now and then. How is my Tucker's little namesake doing anyway? Raising hell I hope


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Ive gone all goosebumpy reading your post, its so lovely you are remembering the lovely things more now,..hugs to you and bless your lovely boy running freely and painfree now  I remember my poor Crackers huge chest and mast cell tumours but I remember her spirit and fight far clearer now too x


----------

